# Teach yourself international maritime signal flags.



## Guest (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm a bit of an Excel buff (or wannabee).

While reading blogs today I ran across an excel Add-in that allows you to learn international maritime signal flags. It is created as an Add-in. Generally, add-ins are beyond basic Excel users but if you follow instructions in a Word document in the zip file to install the add-in, you should be able to get it to work. Once the add-in is installed, it adds a menu to the add-ins tab. There's one option. Click that and it starts. Choose learn or test mode then click the flag for next.

http://andrewexcel.blogspot.com.au/2014/09/learn-flags.html

If you want to learn the normal way, try wikipedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_maritime_signal_flags


----------

